# Show Friday, My girls cleaned house!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

This year I dove head first into the world of showing, and my lovely ladies have all done phenominal things in there own rights. It's amazing to see how far my herd has come. The show had about 50 head of dairy goats there- not enough in each breed to sanction, but it was a great show anyways. I took 6 of my does. 

ButterBean- 2nd place 2yr old Sr. ( milking doe in front of us- grr)
Jane- 1st place Yearling milker- ( She technically hasnt freshned yet, but she was the oldest in the class below with a nearly full udder and they wanted it to be fair.)
Nuttah- 1st Place Sr. Kid 
Alli- 2nd place Sr. Kid
Joy- 1st place Int. Kid

Junya was my only doe that stood middle of the class- she just wasnt feeling very well though. She placed 5th in a class of 8. It was Jane's class.

Then the real highlights of the day, Nuttah took Reserve Champion Jr. and Joy won Champian! :leap: My first Champion win! gotten several reserves this year but not Champion! Then Jane got Reserve Sr. beat only by the milker that beat ButterBean- and she hasn't ever kidded yet! lol Then ButterBean and I won 1st place showmanship to boot! It was sucha great day.

I came home with 2 new goat coats, 2 blankets/throws, a nice garment bag, a goody bag of shampoos and a comb, and the best feeling that I'm finally getting somewhere. I'll try to post a few pics in a little while.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Anna! So happy your girls did so good for you. I'm sure you had a great time from the sounds of it too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to you and your girls :stars: 

Sounds like you had an awesome time :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Thats awesome!!!! CONGRATS!!! :clap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! You did great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright... :clap: that is wonderful to hear...congrats....great job.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow!! How wonderful for you and your girls!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh wait, I think this was an old post... I looked at the bottom of the page "similar threads" and thought they were new ones 
Congrats anyway, still exciting even if it was last year


----------

